# colonscopy HELP



## sally25 (Jun 8, 2004)

I have had ibs most of my life. i went to the doctors because the symptoms have gotten worse. He said he is going to do a colonscopy again. i had the last one 4 years ago and they found nothing so red areas. He now said that he wants to include the small intestine. has anyone heard about doing this in the small intestine? Does it hurt more as the intestine is smaller and has more turns. Any info would be deeply appriciated as I amscared. thanks


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

they found nothing so red areas? did they find nothing or did they find red areas? i think, somebody correct me if i'm wrong, that the colonoscopy can only just enter the small intestine. i know it can't go all the way through. that would be a sbft (small bowel follow through). Apparently, the colon has ne nerve endings so it's not "supposed" to hurt!Best wishes and let us know how it goes.


----------



## sally25 (Jun 8, 2004)

Soft thanks for replying. Four years ago in the large intestine the found some inflammation but nothing that they could put a name on it than ibs. I questoned the surgeon about going in the small intestine and he said "he can get in there."maybe he meant just the begining. I will let you know how it goes. I am just a little uneasy about this small intestine thing.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Ssally - do you have the red flag symptoms for ibd? Some are blood in stool, pain that awakens you at night, diarrhea, joint pain, eye/skin problems. Please don't worry about the small intestine thing. If he does it with the colonoscopy, it won't hurt as they give you something to really relax you. Please please, trust me, the queen of worry, this is not one of them.


----------



## sally25 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks soft I needed that. i have blood, pain. diarrhea, cramping, joint pain and others metioned on this board. I have had it for many years. I also have a fisula. The doctor called today and will be doing the test on friday. so I guess tomorrow is the prep day. the fun begins.I had this test before and was medicated but was so nervous i fought the meds. I hope i could relax this time. thanks. i will be on the board tommorrow as I need to read othes post which may give me some courage.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Sally25; please try your hardest to breathe deeply & relax so you don't fight the meds. Maybe picture yourself somewhere you love to be. I wonder if they can give you alprazolam (not sure of spelling) or something to relax you beforehand. Once you get a diagnosis, you will get the right treatment and I'll be praying for you.


----------



## sally25 (Jun 8, 2004)

Softthank you for your support. They found a lot of inflammation and many hemmorids. Also, the docotor went into the small intestine and took many biopys. He sail everything looked good but needs results of the biopys. It said ibs, but I knew that. I hope that it is not more. It is so hard dealing with ibs never mind something else.I was mostly up during the procedure. I had to turn around in different positions as well as a nurse pushing on my stomach. The doc did try and make me as comfortable as possible. It wasn't too bad. My rear is killing me now. I have been taking baths and inserting meds. Well have to wait for the results. I will let you know. Thanks


----------

